# Stuffing - cooking methods?



## costarica (Nov 15, 2015)

Has anyone ever baked stuffing in their Nesco/Rival.  If so how did it turn out.  I want to roast my Turkey in the oven, but don 't want to stuff it, so I am going to do the stuffing in the Nesco/Rival.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 15, 2015)

*Stuffing*

Welcome to DC!

I think it will be fine.  The Nesco is a wonder!  You could even cook your turkey in it.  I usually make my stuffing in the microwave.  It's just reheated bread, so nothing to worry about.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 15, 2015)

I agree with Dawg.  I don't see why it wouldn't work.  I have a wonderful stuffing recipe I make in the crock-pot.  In view of that, I don't see why your Nesco wouldn't work just as well.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 15, 2015)

I use the Julia Child method, in my Nesco-type turkey roaster. It includes a double recipe of my world famous *Sausage, Apple, and Fennel Corn Bread Stuiffing:*

Ingredients:
1 day-old cast iron skillet cornbread
2 tsp light olive oil
6 ounces bulk Italian sausage
2 cups onion, finely chopped
1 bay leaf
1 large Granny Smith apple, diced
½ cup diced celery
½ cup diced fennel bulb
1 tsp garlic, minced
½ tsp poultry seasoning 
½ tsp salt
¼ tsp fresh ground black pepper
¼ tsp crushed red pepper
1½ cups turkey stock
2 large eggs, lightly beaten 

Instructions:

Heat the olive oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add the sausage and saute it until browned, stirring occasionally. Add the onion and bay leaf and cook until the onion starts to brown, stirring occasionally. Add the apple, celery, and fennel and continue to saute for 5 minutes. Add the garlic and the next 5 ingredients (through black pepper) and saute 1 minute more. Remove the sausage mixture from the heat and discard the bay leaf. Cool the sausage mixture to room temperature.

Crumble the corn bread into a large bowl. Add the cooled sausage mixture to the bowl and toss to combine. Add the broth and 2 eggs to the bowl and toss to combine. Place the dressing into the bottom of the turkey roaster, arrange the turkey pieces on top of the stuffing to cover and cook as directed in the America's Test Kitchen video.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 15, 2015)

costarica said:


> Has anyone ever baked stuffing in their Nesco/Rival.  If so how did it turn out.  I want to roast my Turkey in the oven, but don 't want to stuff it, so I am going to do the stuffing in the Nesco/Rival.



I know for a *fact* it works beautifully! I do my stuffing in my handy dandy 6 qt. Nesco roaster every year. I love how it gets a lttile crusty around the edges and nearly everyone wants that part. You can stir the crusty parts in, to serve it if you choose. Don't hesitate...the Nesco roaster is *perfect for stuffing! 
*I'd never use anything else.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 15, 2015)

Someone on Facebook mentioned that she likes to put turkey parts on top of the stuffing when she bakes it. That way, you get drippings flavoring the stuffing, plus extra turkey meat, if you need it.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2015)

Turkey parts go for stock. They aren't on the stuffing long enough to do any real good.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 16, 2015)

Katie H said:


> ...I have a wonderful stuffing recipe I make in the crock-pot...


I've never heard of crock pot stuffing, *Katie*! When I googled it, there were so many versions!  Would you be willing to share yours?


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 16, 2015)

Now, ya'll are talking about dressing, not stuffing.  It's only stuffing if it's in the bird.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 16, 2015)

I always make stuffing separately. Always turns out great.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 16, 2015)

medtran49 said:


> Now, ya'll are talking about dressing, not stuffing.  It's only stuffing if it's in the bird.


It is unstuffed stuffing.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 16, 2015)

Okay, I'll bite..what is a Nesco??


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 16, 2015)

It's a combination slow cooker, roaster, steamer and baker.  It has multiple temperature settings.  A really neat appliance, you can even waterbath can small batches in it.

Mine is a "Millennium" that I got 15 years ago.


----------



## medtran49 (Nov 16, 2015)

cinisajoy said:


> It is unstuffed stuffing.


 
If it's not stuffed, it's dressing.


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Nov 16, 2015)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I use the Julia Child method, in my Nesco-type turkey roaster. It includes a double recipe of my world famous *Sausage, Apple, and Fennel Corn Bread Stuiffing:*
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 day-old cast iron skillet cornbread
> ...



I'll try that with shredded pheasant as a casserole. Thanks.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 16, 2015)

medtran49 said:


> Now, ya'll are talking about dressing, not stuffing.  It's only stuffing if it's in the bird.



"Dressing" is an oil and vinegar mixture that's poured onto salads.  :


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 16, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Welcome to DC!
> 
> I think it will be fine.  The Nesco is a wonder!  You could even cook your turkey in it.  I usually make my stuffing in the microwave.  It's just reheated bread, so nothing to worry about.



We like how the drippings flavor the stuffing ingredients, including puffing up the raisins that DH likes, so I always stuff my bird. I don't use meat and I make it right before I stuff and roast the turkey, so it's already cooked through when it goes in the oven.

The Nesco sounds like a great appliance. I might think about replacing my slow cooker with one.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 16, 2015)

lyndalou said:


> Okay, I'll bite..what is a Nesco??



That was great information Dawg left about Nesco roasters. I think mine is closer to 25 yrs old, and it's by far my favorite portable appliance. They're not expensive and even if they were, it would be worth every penny. Too bad the crock pot can't do everything a Nesco does.

Take a look..https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FRwl8SlFus


----------



## jennyema (Nov 16, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> We like how the drippings flavor the stuffing ingredients, including puffing up the raisins that DH likes, so I always stuff my bird. I don't use meat and I make it right before I stuff and roast the turkey, so it's already cooked through when it goes in the oven.


 

Even stuffing that's cooked through before it goes in needs to be cooked to 365 degrees because it gets contaminated with bacteria when it goes into the bird.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 16, 2015)

jennyema said:


> Even stuffing that's cooked through before it goes in needs to be cooked to 365 degrees because it gets contaminated with bacteria when it goes into the bird.



That's 165, right?


----------



## jennyema (Nov 16, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> That's 165, right?


 

Oh Dear!  Good catch!!

It might be stuffing flambé at 365!


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 16, 2015)

I use my *beloved* 6 qt. Nesco roaster for the bread dressing, too.  Love that thing and if it died tomorrow, I would replace it immediately. 

I usually make the bread dressing the day before using boxed Mrs. Cubbisons, the chopped giblets and their broth, chicken broth, and lots of celery, onions and sage sautéed in butter. Don't tell my daughter, SIL, and grandson I use the giblets, though.  They don't think they like them.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2015)

I've never used a Nesco.  To me it appears to be a big slow cooker.  Other than size, what's the difference?


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 16, 2015)

Mine has temps that range from 150°F to 400°F, well beyond a regular slow cooker's range.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 16, 2015)

With the Julia Child method, turkey gets cut up into the breast with the wings section, and the legs and thighs. You cook the breast piece for 30 minutes first, then place all the pieces on top of the stuffing so you can make 2 or 3 times as much stuffing as will fit inside even an 18 pound turkey, yet is still gets all the juices from the roasting turkey. It also takes up less room in the pan because you've removed a big part of the turkey that never gets eaten anyway.

This is a Rival roaster oven. Nesco is pretty much the same thing. 








With the Julia Child method, up to a 20 pound turkey will fit in a roaster that normally only holds a 16 pound whole turkey.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 16, 2015)

The church ladies made miracles from those roasters!


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 16, 2015)

What is the size and wattage of the nesco or rival?


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 16, 2015)

Mine is 6 qts. and 750 watts.  There are different sizes available.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 16, 2015)

Like Dawg said, the best thing about the Nesco or Rival roaster ovens is the programmable cooking - from the lowest setting just to keep things warm, to the highest setting which will produce a nice sear on roasts. Most slow cookers nowadays have limited temp features, and the 'low' is too high, IMO.  I gave away my last slow cooker because even at low, it boiled things.  

They're especially nice in the summer months when you don't want to use the big oven or stove top.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 16, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I've never used a Nesco.  To me it appears to be a big slow cooker.  Other than size, what's the difference?



There's a huge difference Andy. You're in full control of the temp for one thing. The thing I hate about crock pots, is you have a choice of "low" or "high" and those silly vague temps can vary from pot to pot.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 16, 2015)

I agree, Kay and Cheryl.  I've given most of my crockpots away, though I still keep a few.  The old ones from the 70's cooked a lot lower on low.  Unfortunately, my oldest one was used for jewelry-making, and is no longer fit for cooking.

I think one could get away with just a Nesco roaster and a toaster oven if he/she has a tiny kitchen.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 16, 2015)

cinisajoy said:


> What is the size and wattage of the nesco or rival?


My Rival has an 18 quart capacity. I have no idea what the wattage is.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2015)

Counter top kitchen appliances are designed to work with household electrical circuits.  In the USA, household electricity is provided at a standard 120 volts.  A standard circuit in a residential home is limited by a 15 amp circuit breaker or fuse.

If you do the math, the maximum wattage you can generate is 1800 watts.  I'd guess a roaster would be close to that limit.


----------



## Janet H (Nov 16, 2015)

This year I'm cooking the turkey in the Big Easy and the stuffing goes in the oven along with the sweet potatoes and other bakables.  By using the Big easy (which makes the best turkeys ever) finally I will have enough oven space for the other stuff.  

I've test driven this cooker several times this fall and am a fan!  It's fast and there's almost no clean up.  Best results were with a simple cider brine and then rubbing the inside of the bird with sage.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YV2yzkMaRo


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 16, 2015)

I meant physical size.   Asked about wattage because I only have 20 Amp breakers.   Which to keep from tripping the breakers I estimate at 2000 watts.


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 17, 2015)

My Mom's was a Sunbeam 16 quart roaster, and it was OLD.  It had a cabinet stand with wheels and storage and could be rolled to wherever it was most handy.  I think my sister has that one.  It has to be more than 50 years old and still going strong.

To the OP:  When you make the stuffing outside of the bird, it may need more liquid unless the recipe is written for that, because it won't be getting any juices from the bird.  There is nothing wrong with that, just something to be aware of.

This is a link to a recipe that I have had great success with.  It isn't necessary to spend the money for all of the wild mushrooms in the recipe unless you want to, works fine with the button, cremini and baby bellas you can get in most any grocery store. Wild Mushroom Stuffing


----------



## Addie (Nov 18, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> *Counter top kitchen appliances *are designed to work with household electrical circuits.  In the USA, household electricity is provided at a standard 120 volts.  A standard circuit in a residential home is limited by a 15 amp circuit breaker or fuse.
> 
> If you do the math, the maximum wattage you can generate is 1800 watts.  I'd guess a roaster would be close to that limit.



Many moons ago Sears had a promotion ongoing called the "Counter Revolution." The idea was you should have a;

Toaster
Mixer
Blender
Slow Cooker
Coffee Maker
Electric Tea Kettle
Electric Knife

and your Dust Buster at the end of the counter on the wall away from the food. I remember seeing a picture of an uninterrupted electrical outlet that let you plug into it anywhere, unlike a two plug socket every few feet. 

If it was a portable electric appliance that you owned it should be sitting on top of your kitchen counter. That promotion didn't last too long. It was miserable to clean your counters each time. Imagine moving them one by one each day. (I am not one to wipe or just wash around.) It never mentioned who was going to be paying the electric bill each month.


----------



## Addie (Nov 18, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> My Mom's was *a Sunbeam 16 quart roaster*, and it was OLD.  It had a cabinet stand with wheels and storage and could be rolled to wherever it was most handy.  I think my sister has that one.  It has to be more than 50 years old and still going strong.



My mother had one of them after we left the farm. It also had a timer clock on the front of the cabinet. The food that came out of it was great, but not like what came from the wood stove in the summer kitchen. I just hated running out there in the cold of winter to put more wood in the stove. Fortunately she only cooked holiday and Sunday meals there in the winter.


----------



## MarcD (Nov 18, 2015)

The Rival 18qt roaster oven is listed at 1450 watts from what I see for specs.....15A should work. 

Modern codes require 20A circuits in the kitchen and those near the sink must have ground-fault protection. Older homes may not have the higher rated circuits. When I wired my house in 1979 the codes had just been changed to require the 20A circuits for the kitchen.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 19, 2015)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> With the Julia Child method, turkey gets cut up into the breast with the wings section, and the legs and thighs. You cook the breast piece for 30 minutes first, then place all the pieces on top of the stuffing so you can make 2 or 3 times as much stuffing as will fit inside even an 18 pound turkey, yet is still gets all the juices from the roasting turkey. It also takes up less room in the pan because you've removed a big part of the turkey that never gets eaten anyway.
> 
> This is a Rival roaster oven. Nesco is pretty much the same thing.
> 
> ...



Doesn't that type of appliance steam the turkey instead of roasting it?
I have had turkey roasted in one of those things before and the skin was not crispy. They were not exactly great cooks either.  Maybe thats why the skin was not crispy?



Andy M. said:


> Counter top kitchen appliances are designed to work with household electrical circuits.  In the USA, household electricity is provided at a standard 120 volts.  A standard circuit in a residential home is limited by a 15 amp circuit breaker or fuse.
> 
> If you do the math, the maximum wattage you can generate is 1800 watts.  I'd guess a roaster would be close to that limit.



All small kitchen appliance circuits in the US _unless revised locally_ REQUIRE two(2) 20 amp counter top circuits per household kitchen.
This is purposely required so the homemaker can use any appliance designed for its purpose.
In the US the plug on the end of the appliance cord is designed so it can only be plugged into a receptacle with sufficient power to operate the appliance. In most cases this would be a 15/20 amp duplex receptacle on a 20 amp circuit breaker.
This is also the case overseas, except the voltage is different and the receptacle and plug configuration are also different.  But for the same exact reason.  So no one has to consider watts or voltage except the electrical installer.
So, there is no math required.  If the plug works, you should be good to go as long as the electrical installer used 20 amp counter top circuits as required by the NEC.

Note: Many kitchens and frankly many households have been worked on by those with no regard or knowledge of the requirements.
So it would be possible that the electrical installer did not follow the rules and very well could have the kitchen counter top receptacle on 15 amp circuits.  Also, if the wire/cable used was not of sufficient size, it may have not allowed for a 20 amp breaker where one would be highly desired.



cinisajoy said:


> I meant physical size.   Asked about wattage because I only have 20 Amp breakers.   Which to keep from tripping the breakers I estimate at 2000 watts.



20 amp breakers while not required everywhere in your home, they are required for the counter top receptacles.
These are called small appliance circuits and are treated differently than other rooms in the home for apparent reasons.
You should have no concern and frankly no one here should have any concern unless they find themselves resetting breakers or replacing fuses.



MarcD said:


> The Rival 18qt roaster oven is listed at 1450 watts from what I see for specs.....15A should work.
> 
> Modern codes require 20A circuits in the kitchen and those near the sink must have ground-fault protection. Older homes may not have the higher rated circuits. When I wired my house in 1979 the codes had just been changed to require the 20A circuits for the kitchen.



This is correct. Even some newer installations are not correct since we have lots of folks performing electrical work without really knowing the requirements.
A good example above is the comment about having only 20 amp circuit breakers in the panel.
How many of those 20 amp breakers could be 15 and how many are on wire to small for 20 amp?


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2015)

Geoffrey Zakarian cooked a turkey in a roaster on The Kitchen the other day.  Skin was nice and crispy.  My Nesco has a small hole in the lid for venting steam.


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 19, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> Doesn't that type of appliance steam the turkey instead of roasting it?
> I have had turkey roasted in one of those things before and the skin was not crispy. They were not exactly great cooks either.  Maybe thats why the skin was not crispy?



Nope, they roast.  That's the only way Mom ever cooked a turkey, and they came out just the same as in an oven.  Since the oven is required for so many other items common to Thanksgiving dinner, it was really convenient to do the bird in the roaster.  It does limit the size that can be cooked, though.  I know that although it's advertised to do a 20 pound turkey, we never could get the lid to fit over anything much bigger than about 16 pounds.  I remember at least once that we had to sort of jerry rig a lid by adding foil around the gaps.  It worked, but wasn't the most ideal solution, and the skin didn't get as crispy as normal.  I think that it doesn't brown as well if it's overloaded.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 20, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> Nope, they roast.  That's the only way Mom ever cooked a turkey, and they came out just the same as in an oven.  Since the oven is required for so many other items common to Thanksgiving dinner, it was really convenient to do the bird in the roaster.  It does limit the size that can be cooked, though.  I know that although it's advertised to do a 20 pound turkey, we never could get the lid to fit over anything much bigger than about 16 pounds.  I remember at least once that we had to sort of jerry rig a lid by adding foil around the gaps.  It worked, but wasn't the most ideal solution, and the skin didn't get as crispy as normal.  I think that it doesn't brown as well if it's overloaded.



Got it!  Thanks. I can sure see the help it would be when the oven is full and people are bringing in even more that needs heating.


----------

